# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  32'' F&U TV FL32409 για ανταλλακτικά

## @Vagelis@

στο παρακατω νημα υπαρχουν πληροφοριες μοντελου κτλ 
*https://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/show...l=1#post607123*
υπαρχουν τα παντα εκτος φυσικα απο το πανελ που εσπασε, η τηλεοραση δουλεψε 2 μηνες μονο
και ολα προσφερονται ως ανταλλακτικα.

ευχαριστω.

----------

